# Manuelle Konfiguration von Hibernate im Programmcode



## sparrow (6. Nov 2007)

Hallo Forum,

ich möchte in einem Projekt Hibernate einsetzen, jedoch auf die hibernate.cfg.xml verzichten.
Mein Projekt hat sowieso eine ganz normale Konfigurationsdatei.

Nun habe ich folgendes Versucht:

```
AnnotationConfiguration configuration = new AnnotationConfiguration();
Properties props = new Properties();
props.setProperty("connection.driver_class", driver);
props.setProperty("connection.url", url);
props.setProperty("connection.username", user);
props.setProperty("connection.password", pass);
props.setProperty("hibernate.dialect", dialect);
props.setProperty("hibernate.hbm2ddl.auto", "update");
configuration.setProperties(props);
configuration.buildSettings();
configuration.buildSessionFactory();
```

Funktioniert aber leider nicht.

Als Fehler erhalte ich: The user must supply a JDBC connection.


Ich vermute, dass er die Properties die mit connection beginnen nicht übernimmt.
Weiss jemand wie ich die im Programm setze?


Gruß
Sparrow


----------



## SlaterB (6. Nov 2007)

wenn man ganz ahnungslos bei google nach 
setProperty("connection.url
sucht, kommt sowas wie

Properties generic = new Properties();
generic.setProperty("hibernate.connection.url","jdbcostgresql://localhost/mydatabase");
generic.setProperty("hibernate.connection.driver_class","org.postgresql.Driver");

http://opensource.atlassian.com/projects/hibernate/browse/HHH-1510

klingt anders


----------



## sparrow (6. Nov 2007)

Moah... danke SlaterB....
manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht.
Mit einem hibernate. vorweg funktioniert es!

Vielen Dank!


----------

